# Happy Birthday Eyes In The Dark



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!!! Enjoy


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Have a Happy Birthday Eyes!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happpppyyyy Biiirrrrttthhhddaaayyyyy


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B Day Eyes..
Hope you have a great day. Go buy something scarey!!!


how are your props coming along?


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW all the Birthdays are coming quick. Happy Birthday EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, another year older and no more the wiser. My family concentrated on my other great passion (besides Halloween) this year, which is Rock and Roll music. Got me a new turn-table (yes they still make them), a reel-to-reel my daughter found at a flee-market (which is in great shape BTW). and tickets to see Poison/Ratt this weekend, I'm a happy camper. 
Here's my "new" reel-to-reel&#8230;


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day EID!!!!! I was gonna say have a great day, but it already looks like you're havin' one! :> hehehehe


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

great gifts! have a great time and alot of fun with your new reel to reel


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

happy b-day


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy birthday to you 
Hope you have a great day today!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks again for all the well wishes everyone, I have a very nice B-day. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A little late, Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Late Birthday to you.
Happy Late Birthday to you.
Happy Late Birthday dear Eyes.
Happy Late Birthday to you.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Even a little later......but the wishes are still heart felt too!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY EYES!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I'm back so happy late B-Day!


----------

